# Anybody here play bmtron?



## jcuber (Jun 16, 2009)

*Anybody here play bmtron (flash-like game, try it)?*

I was just wondering if anybody here plays bm tron. I think its cool. The best I have ever gotten (1 on 1, me vs. computer) is 10-5 (I win).

It is possible to "cheat" if the computer starts a certain way, this is something I have found. I wish there was online multiplayer and tournaments.

Here's the link!

http://kryshen.net/games/bmtron.html

Try it out!


----------



## Berry (Jun 16, 2009)

I find i do better with more computer players.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 16, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I was just wondering if anybody here plays bm tron. I think its cool. The best I have ever gotten (1 on 1, me vs. computer) is 10-5 (I win).
> 
> It is possible to "cheat" if the computer starts a certain way, this is something I have found. I wish there was online multiplayer and tournaments.
> 
> ...


http://www.fltron.com/ is similar. There are some "3D" versions too.


----------



## Asheboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Armagetron

Really cool 3D version. A lot like the scene from the movie.


----------



## deco122392 (Jun 16, 2009)

i play armagetron advanced from time to time.


----------

